# Liquid cooling and noise levels



## sheriffsyn (Oct 15, 2004)

How do liquid cooling systems compare to an air cooled system in terms of noise levels? 

My system runs cool enough but even with my Zalman 9700 cooler it is louder than I would prefer. Several of the liquid systems I have been looking at have several large fans. Is it worth the upgrade to combat noise levels of air cooling?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Most liquid systems are quite. The big radiators you see with the 240mm fans are quiet. They only produce about 15 to 20dBA. Which is what a normal fan will sound like when just spinning normally. On full cycle your Zalman 9700 can produce upto 35dBA. So there will be a difference in noise level.

As liquid cooling tends to keep systems cooler than air (at stock speeds) then the system should be quieter.


----------

